# New case today!



## mediasorcerer (Jan 5, 2012)

Silverstone temjin tj08e, and i really dig it so far, its perfect for my matx mobo ,very well thought out, nicely constructed and has good thermal characteristics too, and ,it looks well funky in my humble op.
I got a notion to add this clear window to one side maybe for a bit of a mod one day[all depends if i can make it fit haha] best of all, its quite silent, yeh nah, i like it.
heres a pic or two.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 5, 2012)

Beautiful case. Personally I would not add a clear side panel. It will be quieter without one but also I think the clear side panel look as run its course. But that's just me I guess


----------



## Rowsol (Jan 5, 2012)

I like the knobs on the bottom


----------



## qubit (Jan 5, 2012)

Nice case, quality brand.


----------



## mediasorcerer (Jan 5, 2012)

Yeh i hear you on the clear panel ,  its nothing fancy but is a bit smaller than what i had and the smaller footprint is better for me, and less noise as i said, seems to be staying pretty darn cool too with the one radiator [2 fans] and one big mutha 180ml fan at the front that seems to push a hell of a lot of air surprisingly .

components-


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 5, 2012)

awesome!!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 5, 2012)

Whats that fan controller? i'm looking for a 3.5" controller.

Nice case


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 5, 2012)

nice case, i got my new case too yesterday


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 5, 2012)

Ah, a Deepcool Rockman fan controller. I have that as well.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 5, 2012)

Heh those "knobs on the bottom" are a fan controller in a 3.5" bay as others have pointed out. Never seen this "Rockman" before but it looks very similar to a Vantec I have. 

Yeah, a very cool spot for that bay and overall a nice smaller case.


----------



## mediasorcerer (Jan 6, 2012)

Its a rockman for sure, they are quite cheap too,like about 20-25$, it has the potential to power/attenuate 3 fans, one being pwm too, so you can use it for the cpu fan which is way handy.

I have all the 3 fans hooked up to it, this is my 3rd case since i built this rigg bout 5 mnths ago, you dont really know what a case is like until you got it in your hands, and im really liking this silverstone for the price. I was worried i may have issues with the ram height but it clears easily all 4 slots no probs, the vid card is fine as is the tv and sound too, and its on par with the bigger case i had thermals wise.

I could even p[ull the hdrive bays unit out and mount one in the top cd bay and ssd somewhere else too if more airflow is required i guess.


----------



## trickson (Jan 6, 2012)

too small too plain . too black . sorry looks boring .


----------



## mediasorcerer (Jan 6, 2012)

You dont get a thanx now trickson! haha,one gets sick of the twirly lights and other shit, after a while that becomes boring hey. Its called sophistication buddy lol.


----------



## trickson (Jan 6, 2012)

mediasorcerer said:


> You dont get a thanx now trickson! haha,one gets sick of the twirly lights and other shit, after a while that becomes boring hey. Its called sophistication buddy lol.



LOL yeah I do not like all that crap any more . But really it is a boring case . Nice side panel but not some thing to really get all excited about . Most cases today are just like all the CPU coolers coming out they all look the same . Nothing is one of a kind any more .


----------



## mediasorcerer (Jan 6, 2012)

Yeh i know, but if you want a really funky case you have to make it yourself, mod it, or pay a fortune, i dont know i like its simple styling and functional appearance, and compact size, i like the idea of a compact little powerhouse if that makes sense, i oni use two hdrives, 1 cd/dvd. 1 gpu so i dont need a huge mutha of a case for my needs anymore, 

this may be a good case to modify if i get the courage to mess with it,could be interesting to do something with it maybe. too many cases these days look like darth vaders head or a transformers robot, the lian lis in the same style/size lacked a rear fan or didnt have the layout, i considered lian li though.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 6, 2012)

trickson said:


> LOL yeah I do not like all that crap any more . But really it is a boring case . Nice side panel but not some thing to really get all excited about . Most cases today are just like all the CPU coolers coming out they all look the same . Nothing is one of a kind any more .



I'm using a modded btx dell xps case, at least its differant.


----------



## LordJummy (Jan 6, 2012)

I love really simple, elegant cases like this. I think it looks fantastic. As long as it functions and cools well enough, that's all you need!


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm torn on side panels. Mainly because acrylic is horrible. Scratches I swear literally without being touched, never cleans properly, and something always some how get's stuck between the border of the window and the side panel that you can never get out of there. On the other hand hardware looks so nice it'd be a waste not to see it.


----------



## Gas2100 (Jan 6, 2012)

the cable managment looks a headache but silverstone are always awesome and worth it. is the 180mm fan on the front an air penetrator fan or standard?


----------



## Jetster (Jan 6, 2012)

From the specs

Includes one 180mm Air Penetrator fan

SILVERSTONE Temjin Series TJ08B-E Black Aluminum f...


----------

